

Show HN: We're simplifying personal cloud storage for apps - rgbrgb
http://stashkit.co/

======
rgbrgb
Hey everyone, Peter from StashKit here. We're working really hard to make it
as simple to use personal clouds as it is to use the S3 style data silos
everyone has now. I'd be happy to answer any questions. We'd love to get
feedback from the HN community.

------
lbarrow
I like the idea of removing costs (file storage in this case) from services by
having consumers pay for them elsewhere. It seems like it could allow people
to build some more interesting business models.

~~~
rgbrgb
Yes! We had been kicking around this idea of building a version of Snapchat
where all of the photos are stored in your personal cloud storage. Could we
build a Twitter or Facebook that way? The problem we ran up against is how
you'd choose a single storage provider to support. We came to the conclusion
that you'd want some kind of transport layer to make that easy. StashKit is
that transport layer combined with some widgets to make integration a breeze
for devs and users.

I'm working on a little blogpost about the cool new app architectures these
personal clouds suggest.

------
state
Although I'm sure I'm in the minority, I would love to see something like this
go straight through to S3.

Services on top of services on top of...

~~~
rgbrgb
Yeah, we'd love to do that too after the big consumer players are covered.
With all of the security certificates and such, any ideas on what an
implementation would look like? You can't just oauth with S3 ;).

------
ew
Sounds like what <http://mover.io> is doing, but with a dash of
<http://filepicker.io>

~~~
rgbrgb
While it does integrate with the same services as your app, I really don't see
any other similarities. We've definitely looked at filepicker.io but we have a
slightly different approach to the user experience and a more scalable client
architecture.

------
rafstone
This could prove to be very useful tool.

~~~
rafstone
When do you expect we can get an invite?

~~~
rgbrgb
Invites will roll out within the next couple months.

------
samuel1604
Would love to see OpenStack/Ceph there.

------
hst
Sounds cool. How does it work exactly?

~~~
rgbrgb
Top secret! Just kidding. We basically wrap first party cloud service API's
into a consistent StashKit API and provide widgets similar to the ones Dropbox
gives for picking files and doing authentication. Of course, unlike the
dropbox widget, ours works with all of the providers.

------
mrgreenfur
Isn't this the fog gem?

------
melodymcc
Love this idea!

------
mrambin
Great idea!

